# Venison Neck Roast Recipe..any good ones??



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

fishnpbr said:


> pfk let us know how your roast turns out.


It's in the slow cooker right now. I just seasoned it with garlic, salt, pepper, rubbed it in real good, with lipton onion soup, and some beef broth. I just put it in whole, didn't take out the bone. It's been cooking since midnight, probably let it cook for a few more hours, it's really starting to fall off the bone now. Definitely resembles a pork loin, would make some good sandwiches, similar to pulled pork.


----------



## sewerman10 (Jul 23, 2008)

Season with some Canadian steak seasoning then completely wrap with the cheapest bacon you can buy.
Wrap it in three layers of foil. Turn one side of the grille on 250F ish and put the roast on the other side. Roll over about every 20 minutes for 5 hours and you will have a killer piece of meat. 
You will be able to completely pull it off the bone and be able to eat on it for days in great sandwiches.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Crock pot with onion soup mix, beef stock, onions and carrots, served over homemade spaetzle.
The pic is from October small game weekend with the guys,


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Making me hungry..Any way is a good way. My easy favorite is in the crock-pot / slow cooker..Flour and brown, then in the cooker on low. Season with a couple bottles of Bloody-Mary mix..any extra mix can be used with ice and vodka..


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

1 venison neck. Bones in.
3-4 Tbs oil
6 poblano chilis, seeded and rough chopped
4+2 japlapenos, seeded and chopped
2+1 large onions, chopped
1 big can low sodium beef or chicken broth
1+1 bunch of cilantro
2 tsp cumin powder
4+3 limes
seasoned flour, salt and pepper

Start with a dutch oven on the stove top and heat the oil till hot.
season the neck liberally with salt, pepper and cumin.
Dust it in the flour and sear on as many side as you can get to sit flat.
Take the neck out and reserve on a plate.
Add in all the poblanos, 4 of the jalapenos and 2 of the onion and saute till it all starts to wilt and get soft. 
Add the neck back in (on top of the vegeatbles)and add the broth. There should be liquid at least 1/4 way up the roast in the beginning

Bring to a SIMMER (if you boil it it'll never ever get tender) and put the lid on. simmer very slowly for about 3-5 hrs. you may need to add more broth or water to keep the moisture in as it evaporates.
You'll know it's done when you the neck joints can be pulled out with a pair of tongs with no resistance. 

Remove all the bones (just pick them out of the pot with a pair of tongs) and remove meat with a slotted spoon or spatula to a bowl.
In the bowl add the raw chopped onion, the other jalapeno the lime and cilantro. Sprinkle a little salt if it needs it and shred it up with a fork

Put whatever's left in the pot into the blender and add the remaining limes and blend it for a sauce.

Serve with warm tortilla's, get a big plate and hide because grown men will try to kiss you when they taste it

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Prefered Venison neck roast recipes? - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57873#ixzz1fiGzgRxe​


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh yeah...sounds like one of my recipes. Thanks


----------

